# Compressed air [luquid]



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry if this isnt the right section, its the only one i could think of posting in.

Anyway, I recently got a can of compressed air and i plan on cleaning my CPU with it, sometimes if i hold it a little bent some liquid will come out but dry up in like 2seconds.
If that happens on the CPU will i be ok?

Thanks for the help ;D


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's normal and won't hurt anything.


----------

